# Maxima 89 mags fit on Nissan xtrail 2005?



## Sandro (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello everyone thank you for your existence!!

I have changed my 89 nissan maxima for a more recent nissan x-trail 2005 and I went to my dealer to find out if the 16 inches (five star) 1999 mags from my old nissan maxima fit my 2005 x-trail and they could not answer me .... does anybody know?

Thank you Sandro.
ps. sorry made a mistake in my title.. meant 2005, not 1995. llolll


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

When I looked at the thread title I thought you have the oldest exy in the world LOL 

Mate, if your Maxima wheels have the following printed on them *16x6.5 JJ 40* they will fit your xtrail. Most Nissan wheels are interchangeable.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sandro,

Don't worry about the title it is now fixed...

The original 89 Maxima wheel has the same bolt pattren and close enough offset to fit the X-trail. However the diameter is only 15".
Link:
1989-1994 Nissan Maxima 15" OEM Wheel Rim 62273

I think the smallest X-trail available wheel diameter is 16" and I am not sure that a 15" wheels would provide enough clearance relative to the front brake caliper. Perhaps someone else can confirm this?










Mind you if you are looking for spare wheels for your X-trail I have my original mags available for purchase. .... pm.
Where are you from?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Sandro,
> I think the smallest X-trail available wheel diameter is 16" and I am not sure that a 15" wheels would provide enough clearance relative to the front brake caliper. Perhaps someone else can confirm this?


Marc, the Series I xtrail (base model) came with 15" wheels and they have the same offset as the 16" in the later models, so it should be fine.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

J,
Thanks for confirming


----------



## Sandro (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone, all your comments were very helpful this forum is great!
Sandro


----------

